# I want one!!!!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

just looks like a good deal, am I right???

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=21332171


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I noticed that she started her account two days ago. She has no contact info except for sending her a note through etsy. She has no bio or info on her at all and no feed back. Hummmmmm I sure would like one of those but this seems like a scam be careful


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I have sent e-mails back and forth with her. Her sale is still going on and it says one day only. She has sold a ton of wheels yeaterday. I ask where she was so I could pick on up if I bid on it and she is in canada. She said oh no problem I have free shiping. You know I hope not but I see alot of red flags here. I ask her how she can sell so many wheels at half price. She said she is just getting started and figured she would loose alot of money at the start but it would get her name out there. I don't know about you but when just starting a business you don't sell a doz wheels at 200 to 400 below what you give to get your name out there. I really want one but am holding myself back just to many red flaggs


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It will get her name out there all right, either a good name or a bad one.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That site just looks....wrong. Particularly if she won't give you any idea where she's located. For one thing, in order to be a wholesaler of Ashford, you have to agree to a particular markup for items in order to NOT undercut other sellers. (I helped set up the books once for a weaving/knitting/yarn store/studio)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! I am usually real cautious with ebay, but never really thought about it on etsy. 
I was really thinking about ordering one next weekend, but will hold off. That was my newbie enthusiasm taking over!

Glad ya'll took a look for me.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

she said she is in canada but ships from NY ??? also you don't sell half price with free shipping. If you look she has sold a doz of these in the last two days. She takes pay pal but my mom put 200.00 in a saving account just to set a pay pal account up. Nothing comes in or goes out that isn't paypal or her. But if this gal did the same thing she could just close down the account after she gets payed for all these wheels in a day or two and pay pal couldn't do anything about it. Or even find her. I don't know this just all sounds a little fishy. I told her nice pic with the alpaca in the background and she said it was a day she was visiting a alpaca farm. Hummmmmm.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I just got ahold of etsy to see if this store was a safe one and told them my concerns. I will let you know what they tell me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I contacted [email protected] about this shop.

We'll see what they think about it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You guys are GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm in convo with the shop now.

I asked about this on ravelry's etsy's shop and someone there contacted Ashford about it.



> For one thing, in order to be a wholesaler of Ashford, you have to agree to a particular markup for items in order to NOT undercut other sellers.


I asked her quite frankly about this and her reply was



> Sent by thewoolybully on February 21, 2009:
> 
> I can't tell you all my secrets...


So I replied to her/him


> In other words, you're not legitimately selling Ashford Wheels.
> 
> Just stealing the photos from the Ashford website, taking peoples money and then disappearing forever???
> 
> You have chutzpa


and got the reply


> Those are stock photos, but I'm not scamming anyone. All my payments are done through paypal, they have all my banking information on file and can withdraw money from my bank account if I fail to deliver. I'm sorry you are so cynical.


So I replied


> Cynical? No.
> Cautious? Yes.
> 
> Just opening your shop in a handcraft area but not selling handcrafts ... offering a too good to be true deal on wheels ...
> ...


who wants to bet 4 oz of roving that I don't hear back and the shop closes???

First taker only!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I really WANT to believe that someone is being nice and offering things at 50% of the retail...but she won't answer questions. I'd like to believe that maybe she bought out a store and is reselling the stuff. but....

I just keep going back to the agreements I've seen with various wholesalers. Maybe she dropships or something? 

hmm....wonder if she'd send one C.O.D? that might tell if she's legit.

GAH

I feel so cynical, but man....When a deal looks to good to be true....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Received a reply


> Cautious is fine. It's not as easy to withdraw money from paypal and dissappear without a trace though. Anyway, I should be going now. If you are interested in anything in my store please come back and visit when I have some feedback.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> hmm....wonder if she'd send one C.O.D? that might tell if she's legit.


I'll ask.

Always wanted an Elizabeth any way. If she's legit, I'll just resell her.

Cyndi


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just sent off a "Can you ship COD? I don't like putting my credit card info online" to see what she replies.

:shrug:

had another thought while I was typing that....it would be a great way to get credit card info....shipping people 1/2 price high ticket items...

BLAH. I'm the original "give them a chance to be NICE!" person; and here I am thinking horrible things about this person.  someone kick me. I just HATE seeing good people taken advantage of...SPECIALLY crafters.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

:rotfl: This is starting to sound like a covert operation!

"okay...Cyndi....you ask about this"
"roger"
"ann, you ask about THAT!"
"wilco"
"synchronize watches....on 3,2,1"


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got a reply



> I've never done it before but I will look into it and get back to you.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahhh....well...that could be a really good sign! I'm really praying we're wrong about it. Wouldn't that be GREAT!?! 

okay. it could also be a "no..can't do it" :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I don't know if she is legit or not but one of my very first drop spindles I won as a door prize along with some wool. The spindle say Wullensbullen's on top. I know that isn't the same name but it's close. 

This is getting interesting!

ETA: Her shop says the item is sold out as of 2-20-2009 :shrug: If you click on her Profile here is what it says 

Uh oh!
Sorry, the user you are looking for no longer has an active account.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I got 2 replies from her/him...."I'll look into it. Someone else just asked me the same question." 
me: "Ah. We were talking about the great deals you have on a forum, and a couple of us don't like giving out CC info online, so wondered outloud if you would COD....."
her: "oh. that must be what happened."

and then a "I'll check into it and get back to you" last night....nothing sense.

no longer active account, eh? well. Guess that pretty much tells the tale, doesn't it?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST ONCE I'd like one of these "too good to be true" things to actually be true :Bawling: It would restore my faith in mankind!


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

You know the sad part is I did a quick count of what she has sold in two day (right ) and it was around 4,000.oo if she closes her account that pay pal is hooked into that is going to be alot of people trying to get there money back. My mom just had a saving account with 200.oo and that is what she signed up to pay pal with when she sold stuff. Its easy to just go close the account. Since she is in canada it will be hard to get there money back from here. Hopfully pay pal knows how to deal with is quick.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I've been following this thread, and was hoping it wasn't too good to be true. Looks like scammers are alive and well everywhere...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I never can seem to find good deals that are really good deals!


maybe I will find a wheel somehow.... somewhere


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you know about this classified ad website? http://www.kbbspin.org/taxonomy/term/1

You won't find steals there, but you can watch where the prices go. Patience...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Patience...


is a virtue I am still working on! 
you would think in almost 50 years I would have that one down pat already! ha!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PS.... I think I am gonna learn a lot from that link you posted Weever! Thnx!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Mamajohnson..I'm sorry this turned out this way. Just a thought..have you tried putting your request for a spinning wheel out on your local freecycle site? I know it's a long shot, but about 6 months ago, I put out a request for a quilting sewing machine and a knitting machine. No response to the sewing machine, but I did get a woman who had a knitting machine sitting in her garage someone else had given her...with ALL the extras, manuals, etc!! I think the cost on this would have been about $500 or so! So...ya just never know..can't hurt to try!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! never thought about freecycle. I will now!!
Thnx for the memory jog!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ are you on Ravelry? They have a for sale, or barter or trade forum there. You may want to check that out too. If you can't find it send me a note over there and I'll invite you to the group. Sorry I can't remember the actual name right now.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am on ravelry !! I will go look around. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anytime :buds:


----------



## EweAndUs (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry - I may have missed some of the conversation. Are you just looking for a wheel? If so, you could try at Midstates wool. They used to have some. Hope you got things figured out.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

yes, I am wanting a wheel. One of my few wild & crazy things that my dear husband has not shook his head at! 
So, it is just a matter of finding one!!!


----------

